# Anyone made a box to keep away hot air from aftermarket filters???



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Hi,

Over on one of the other forums someone has done a "how to" on making a dividing panel for his induction kits to minimise engine bay heat however this is for a gtst. Has anyone done something similar for a 33GTR.

Chris


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd be interested in seeing these too


----------



## marka1230 (Sep 1, 2008)

Isn't this getting close to a standard airbox?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

We do a carbon one for the r32 

Or how about an arc box?

saying that as stated one way is just to use the stock air box


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

I was thinking something like this Making A Professional Heatsheild/pod Cover/air Box At Cost! - Skylines Australia


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep we do carbon one for r32


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

but not one for the 33 lol


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

We do a copy of the old Apexi kit in carbon , i,ll try to find a picture.

If you find a old picture of neilo 34 under the bonnet that used to run one or a picture under Shakey Finch bonnet blue 34GTR he has one fitted as well.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Only 33gts not 33gtr I'm afraid


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Abbey M/S said:


> We do a copy of the old Apexi kit in carbon , i,ll try to find a picture...


Does it make much difference to intake temperatures?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Iv got one fitted to my gtst, after a hard drive you can feel the difference between the engine area and the filter area, as to how it actually effects intake temps im not sure, im in the process of sorting a direct cold air feed to optimise this. I have some pics if anyone is interested but I cant figure how to post them up.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Right I have managed to save a couple of pics to my album so you get the idea. It is simply a piece of foam with a rubber strip on top to create a seal when the bonnet is down, with a reflective/foil side facing the engine. If interested I could post up measurements and you could perhaps cut it to fit a gtr (twin filter) setup? Just an idea.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Right I have managed to save a couple of pics to my album so you get the idea. It is simply a piece of foam with a rubber strip on top to create a seal when the bonnet is down, with a reflective/foil side facing the engine. If interested I could post up measurements and you could perhaps cut it to fit a gtr (twin filter) setup? Just an idea.


Would be interested in seeing pics of this with measurments etc as my filters seem to get red hot when its been getting some of the loud pedal.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

Abbey M/S said:


> We do a copy of the old Apexi kit in carbon , i,ll try to find a picture.
> 
> If you find a old picture of neilo 34 under the bonnet that used to run one or a picture under Shakey Finch bonnet blue 34GTR he has one fitted as well.


If you could find a pic that would be great!


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Here is a pic of the one I got from Matty and Miguel @ Newera, as for intake temps there was a massive improvement. I cut a hole in the inner wing where the intercooler pipes pass through and attached some 100mm tubing to the front bumper, to help the filters get even more cold air.










Smokey :smokin:


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Im loving the carbon fibre! You mentioned that you used 100mm piping, did you source a specific type of piping or was it just a trip to b&q, cos that job is next on my list.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Im loving the carbon fibre! You mentioned that you used 100mm piping, did you source a specific type of piping or was it just a trip to b&q, cos that job is next on my list.


B&Q mate, it was air conditioning pipe. Flexible and made from aluminium 


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Smokey 1 said:


> Here is a pic of the one I got from Matty and Miguel @ Newera, as for intake temps there was a massive improvement. I cut a hole in the inner wing where the intercooler pipes pass through and attached some 100mm tubing to the front bumper, to help the filters get even more cold air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit of 1mm thick carbon look plastic sheet off ebay or a scrap bit of 1mm thick alloy sheet from an engineering shop,a few small L shaped alloy brackets and some small allen key bolts/screws and a few hours on a Saturday and you could make that very easily yourself for next to nothing.

And like you said,a trip to BnQ would sort you out with what you need too.:clap:


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

looks lovely, i wouldnt mind making something similar out of ally with heat resistant stuff on it 

maybe a fibreglass one would do ???


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Irish GTR said:


> Bit of 1mm thick carbon look plastic sheet off ebay or a scrap bit of 1mm thick alloy sheet from an engineering shop,a few small L shaped alloy brackets and some small allen key bolts/screws and a few hours on a Saturday and you could make that very easily yourself for next to nothing.
> 
> And like you said,a trip to BnQ would sort you out with what you need too.:clap:


depends on how much you value your time ?

2 -3 hrs cutting templates getting them spot on ( 1hr at least)

cutting carbon to templates 2 hrs

bonding the pieces together 1 hr plus 2 till the resin sets

making brackets 1 hrs

installing nto car 1 hr

11hrs

not bad :chuckle:

pm Matty or Miguel or even me as mine is no longer part of the plan


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

We used to sell beautiful carbon heat sheilds forthe BNR32 with HKS filters, however they are out of produciton now.
Other good option is using a Billion bumper duct, and hosing to bring in cool air by the filters.


----------

